# logiciel de chimie:  je sais pas l'installer ;-((



## bubugaga (28 Février 2007)

Bonjour, 

j'ai découvert un logiciel très intéressant pour écrire des formules de chimie. 

Il fonctionne très sur PC et il existe en version MAC et Linux...

Malheureusement, je suis un peu nouveau sur MAC et surtout je ne maitrise pas Terminal .

Donc si quelqu'un pouvait tester l'install et m'expliquer un peu comment faire, ce serait génial. (lorsque j'essaye, j'ai un message d'erreur ...)

Je travaille sur un Imac G5 . Mac OS X Tiger.

Le logiciel se trouve ici : http://bkchem.zirael.org/download_en.html

La procédure d'install se trouve ici  : http://bkchem.zirael.org/fna_en.html#mac_os

Par avance merci
Bruno


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2007)

Alors, tu le d&#233;compactes sur le bureau puis ouvre une fen&#234;tre du terminal et :

&#8211; tape cd puis glisse le dossier dans la fen&#234;tre du terminal, comme &#231;a il va y &#233;crire le chemin par exemple ~/Desktop/bkchem-0.11.6 donc au final tu auras &#231;a : cd ~/Desktop/bkchem-0.11.6 et tape retour

&#8211; tape sudo python setup.py install -> tape retour -> il va te demander un mot de passe tape le (il n'apparait pas mais est pris en compte et encore retour

Je tire cel&#224; du fichier INSTALL de la source, car ton lien pointe sur une installation 10.2 jaguar et ce n'est plus tr&#232;s &#224; jour...

Edit : il fout des fichiers partout dans le syst&#232;me, ne l'installes pas, mais tu peux tr&#232;s bien l'utiliser tel quel, le dossier bkchem dans le dossier source contient tout (place le ou tu veux) ! sur 10.4 tu n'as qu'&#224; lancer comme &#231;a :

sudo python /path/to/bkchem/bkchem.py


----------



## bubugaga (28 Février 2007)

Super  

Merci pour l'info, 

ça marche tb en faisant la dernière instruction... donc parfait.

- Terminal m'indique 2 erreurs ( could not load module pdf_cairo et pdf_cairo) ???

- Y'a-t-il un moyen de faire un raccourci pour lancer directement la chose...

Dans tous les cas, super grand merci

Bruno


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2007)

sur la doc cairo n'est pas indispensable et n'est dispo que sur linux -> oublie le

fair un alias de commande je m'en rappelle plus mais fais une recherche &#231;a doit &#234;tre expliqu&#233;.


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> sur la doc cairo n'est pas indispensable et n'est dispo que sur linux -> oublie le
> 
> fair un alias de commande je m'en rappelle plus mais fais une recherche &#231;a doit &#234;tre expliqu&#233;.


dans le ~/.profile


```
alias bkchem="sudo python /path/to/bkchem/bkchem.py"
```


----------



## bubugaga (28 Février 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> dans le ~/.profile
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



 

Je débute et .... je ne comprends pas où dois je taper ce code ???

Profile ???

Merci de m'en dire un tout petit plus :hein: 

Bruno


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2007)

Gr&#226;ce &#224; p4bl0 j'ai enfin compris cette ligne dans mon -bash_profile ! 

alias pause="wget -rkpEF --robots=off http://goddessblessyou.blogspot.com/"


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Février 2007)

bubugaga a dit:


> Je débute et .... je ne comprends pas où dois je taper ce code ???
> 
> Profile ???
> 
> ...


Tu dois le taper dans le fichier invisible *.profile* qui est dans ton home (la maison).

Tu peux l'ourvir avec vim par exemple.

cd
vim .profile
descend jusque en bas avec la fleche du bas
appuis sur "i"
tape entrer puis la ligne
appuis sur echap
tape ":wq"

lance un nouveau terminal pour que la modification soit prise en compte


----------



## tatouille (28 Février 2007)

c'est un forum d'entre aide pas la DASS


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Mars 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> c'est un forum d'entre aide pas la DASS


Boah...
je l'aide avec un pas &#224; pas c'est tout.


----------

